
Why other Tech Talent is getting paid more than you - cenal
https://medium.com/@lanec/why-other-tech-talent-gets-paid-more-than-you-eac74808f3c8
======
minimaxir
Disguising a blog post as a native advertisement for your startup is not
clever or "growth hacking."

~~~
_realjack
I don't think they're trying to "disguise" anything. The article is
informative, if they have a solution to present, use it if you agree, don't
use it if you don't. They mention their company twice towards the bottom of
the article, a place you won't get if you don't find the content interesting.

~~~
tariqali34
While the article is informative, it's also an ad for a recruiting agency, and
the advice has to be interpreted in that light. Still, if this is the future
of "native advertising", I like it.

